

Budget cuts to U.S. reseach #NIHSequesterImpact - jostmey
http://news.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/2013/05/nih-details-impact-of-2013-seque.html?ref=hp

======
jostmey
I guess leading scientist are not very good with coming up with concise catchy
hash tags.

